# Positive Culture



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

> ...It's time for me to officially register, and not just be a lurker. Everyone is so encouraging, lots of knowledge here!


This is an excerpt from a recent member registration activation justification. We ask this open ended question during registration (why you want to join) as a spambot countermeasure.

This made me smile - the fact that new members are still able to recognize the positive culture we have here at TLF. It's something we worked very hard to instill in the early days, and I'm glad it still exists as the site has grown. Thank you to everyone who makes this such a welcoming and helpful community. :thumbup:


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

Wish I had articulated the same during my recent registration.


----------



## Lp_chazychaz (Jun 15, 2020)

I'm new here, but decided to make an account after seeing the supportive and positive community here. I usually lurk every website I use because I usually don't have a lot to say but this place is a great resource and I feel comfortable. Lots of friendly advice at all skill levels.

BTW @Ware I have been watching all your Bermuda videos! I don't think my Bermuda will ever look as good, but it's awesome to have your insanely perfect lawn as a goal someday!


----------



## Getting Fat (Dec 31, 2019)

Ware said:


> > ...It's time for me to officially register, and not just be a lurker. Everyone is so encouraging, lots of knowledge here!
> 
> 
> This is an excerpt from a recent member registration activation justification. We ask this open ended question during registration (why you want to join) as a spambot countermeasure.
> ...


Ware, this is a credit to you and all the other mods. Culture is established at the top. Well done.


----------



## cavince79 (Jun 18, 2019)

Just wait until he starts banning us for questioning the use of shampoo and Milorganite without providing a Logan Labs sample...


----------

